
On Peace Processes - IGbarb19
http://igbarb19.wordpress.com/2008/12/09/on-peace-processes/
======
nazgulnarsil
the traditional peace process doesn't work if is was the feelings of the
people that gave rise to a war mongering leader. When the leader offers peace
the population will depose him and install a more warlike one.

On the other hand, if it was the leader who incited the population to
violence, he should be deposed.

